# 4.5 rating



## Aliiibeey (Sep 11, 2017)

I have been driving for 1.5 weeks now and I've driven every day since starting.

I have had 2 safety reports now. The first one was from an anxious and paranoid old lady, so it was unfair and she was complaining about feeling unsafe even when she was in the car and that was only my first day of driving for uber. I didn't make any mistakes while driving her. 

I'm not sure who made the second report of a safety issue and I have no idea where it could have come from.

I haven't bumped into the sidewalk or another car or anything like that, I definitely don't speed and always follow speed limits, I don't run red lights. I make sure everyone has seat belts on before driving. I don't drink or take drugs even outside of work, so it can't possibly be to do with that.
I have run several orange lights, but they turned orange as I was approaching nearby and I didn't intentionally try to run any.
I give way to other drivers when I should.
What are other safety issues that I may not have noticed?

I'm happy to consider that it may be a real driving safety issue, but I cannot identify where I could have made someone feel unsafe with my driving.

Since this is my second one in 1.5 weeks though, I'm going to take a 1 and half hours driving lesson tomorrow to see if there's anything obviously wrong that I am doing. I highly doubt it, but I am willing to be open minded to the possibility that I could be making safety mistakes.

What should I do?

I'm now at 4.5 with 2 safety reports. I have 3 one star ratings, the rest are all 5s, two 4s and one 3.
Will I get deactivated automatically because of the reports and my score?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Aliiibeey said:


> I have been driving for 1.5 weeks now and I've driven every day since starting.
> 
> I have had 2 safety reports now. The first one was from an anxious and paranoid old lady, so it was unfair and she was complaining about feeling unsafe even when she was in the car and that was only my first day of driving for uber. I didn't make any mistakes while driving her.
> 
> ...


Only run Green lights.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Aliiibeey said:


> I have been driving for 1.5 weeks now and I've driven every day since starting.
> 
> I have had 2 safety reports now. The first one was from an anxious and paranoid old lady, so it was unfair and she was complaining about feeling unsafe even when she was in the car and that was only my first day of driving for uber. I didn't make any mistakes while driving her.
> 
> ...


When you arrive at a red light, and you can make a right on red, don't do it. Sit and wait for the light to turn green. Paxs always appreciate that!


----------



## Aliiibeey (Sep 11, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> When you arrive at a red light, and you can make a right on red, don't do it. Sit and wait for the light to turn green. Paxs always appreciate that!


I've never ran a red light, even when turning is allowed on it. 
Only ran orange ones sometimes, and only when it changes from green to orange quickly!!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> When you arrive at a red light, and you can make a right on red, don't do it. Sit and wait for the light to turn green. Paxs always appreciate that!


Really?


----------



## Aliiibeey (Sep 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Only run Green lights.


I'll be more careful to do this. I can't think of any other driving issues but I'm going to driving lessons again so I can check how well I drive and if there are any real issues with my driving.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Really?


NO


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> When you arrive at a red light, and you can make a right on red, don't do it. Sit and wait for the light to turn green. Paxs always appreciate that!


Yeah I am sure they notice while burying their noses in their phones.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Do you roll thru stop signs? Stare at your phone too long at the map? Take calls while driving? Stop over the line? Speed 5+ over posted mph? Fail to let traffic merge on the freeway? Tailgate? Fail to yield to bikes or pedestrians? Pick up or drop off in the middle of the street? Refuse to use turn signals?

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If a pax thinks your actions are unsafe.... even if you are in complete control.


----------



## Aliiibeey (Sep 11, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Do you roll thru stop signs? Stare at your phone too long at the map? Take calls while driving? Stop over the line? Speed 5+ over posted mph? Fail to let traffic merge on the freeway? Tailgate? Fail to yield to bikes or pedestrians? Pick up or drop off in the middle of the street? Refuse to use turn signals?
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If a pax thinks your actions are unsafe.... even if you are in complete control.


I don't stare at the map "too long" I only glance at it, I've never rolled through a stop sign once, I've never sped even 1 over posted mph, never have failed to let traffic merge on a freeway, and never failed the last 2 on your list either! That's examples of terrible and unsafe driving that you shouldn't do.

Don't make these assumptions about my driving. You don't know anything about my driving besides that I had one possibly genuine, possibly fake safety report.

I went through with my driving lesson and the instructor said that he didn't think there was anything unsafe about my driving, and perhaps pax voted that way because they wanted a free ride.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

No offense meant. Just listing possible things that a lot of people take for granted, but a random pax here and there may freak out about.


----------



## Aliiibeey (Sep 11, 2017)

Ok no problems! I understand what you mean. I consider those examples really reckless driving


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2017)

fwck the mods here


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

RidingInLostWages said:


> Those lights are yellow, not orange. If you really see them as orange you should get checked for color blindness


I was going to say, in my entire forty year driving career I've never once run an orange light.


----------



## Aliiibeey (Sep 11, 2017)

RidingInLostWages said:


> Those lights are yellow, not orange. If you really see them as orange you should get checked for color blindness


Wow you're so right, I'm such a dumb blind idiot. 
Actually no, here's the facts: "Technically according to *traffic* engineers, "*yellow*" *traffic lights* are of an amber color; amber, of course, is a color between *orange*and *yellow*."


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

You probably won't get deactivated so soon. But you are right in being concerned about the two safety complaints. Also the three one stars are too many. To bad this star system doesn't provide real feedback. So you need to find out the cause. Kudos for reaching out. Unfortunately we can only speculate as to what might have happened during those trips. I suggest you quickly get at least two of your friends or relatives to ride in the backseat and give you their honest opinion on what may have caused the safety issues and one stars. Ask them to give you their personal rating and detailed explanation.


----------



## Aliiibeey (Sep 11, 2017)

Ayad said:


> You probably won't get deactivated so soon. But you are right in being concerned about the two safety complaints. Also the three one stars are too many. To bad this star system doesn't provide real feedback. So you need to find out the cause. Kudos for reaching out. Unfortunately we can only speculate as to what might have happened during those trips. I suggest you quickly get at least two of your friends or relatives to ride in the backseat and give you their honest opinion on what may have caused the safety issues and one stars. Ask them to give you their personal rating and detailed explanation.


I've taken 2 driving lessons with professionals, running over an hour each. They told me my driving is perfectly safe enough. I'm sure a driving instructor's opinion is more likely to count than my friend or family members.


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

It's up to you. Impartial unpaid parties can be more forthcoming in getting a better understanding. They might bring to your attention some issues to avoid that can make a difference in how your passengers rate your trips. They may not even be driving related.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2017)

fwck the mods here


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Really?





AuxCordBoston said:


> When you arrive at a red light, and you can make a right on red, don't do it. Sit and wait for the light to turn green. Paxs always appreciate that!


Pax may appreciate that, but the five people behind you beeping like maniacs who want you to turn right because you legally can certainly don't appreciate that!


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Maybe your driving style. 
I have to _really _"hold back" when I'm Ubering. _I _don't think I "whip" around turns, but some of my timid driving friends do. So, I knew I'd have to really slow down for Uber driving. I've only had one pax (77 rides in so far) tell me it's ok to step-on-it (his g'friend had to hit the head).


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

You've got to have a real light touch on both the accelerator and the brake. Smooooooth accelerations, Smoooooth stops to the point there is no g-force involved by the time you have come to a full stop. Don't battle for position. In most cases, if you have to battle for position, that means you didn't plan your lane change far enough in advance. And if you DO have to battle for position, that car that thinks it's going to block you is going to hit his brakes whether you jerk over or smoooothly slide over. And the pax doesn't have a rear view, so they don't think you're battling.

Drive as if you have a raw egg balanced on your dashboard. If you can get close enough to perfect for that imaginary egg not to fall off, you'll still get safety complaints, but they will only be from liars trying to get a free ride.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> You've got to have a real light touch on both the accelerator and the brake. Smooooooth accelerations, Smoooooth stops to the point there is no g-force involved by the time you have come to a full stop. Don't battle for position. In most cases, if you have to battle for position, that means you didn't plan your lane change far enough in advance. And if you DO have to battle for position, that car that thinks it's going to block you is going to hit his brakes whether you jerk over or smoooothly slide over. And the pax doesn't have a rear view, so they don't think you're battling.
> 
> Drive as if you have a raw egg balanced on your dashboard. If you can get close enough to perfect for that imaginary egg not to fall off, you'll still get safety complaints, but they will only be from liars trying to get a free ride.


Good tips.

I won't fight for position and I'm way more inclined to let another car in, even if they didn't signal. Like you said, the pax doesn't have a mirror, and they're unlikely to be forgiving for sudden stops, quick accelerations, or a quick sharp turn.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> You've got to have a real light touch on both the accelerator and the brake. Smooooooth accelerations, Smoooooth stops to the point there is no g-force involved by the time you have come to a full stop. Don't battle for position. In most cases, if you have to battle for position, that means you didn't plan your lane change far enough in advance. And if you DO have to battle for position, that car that thinks it's going to block you is going to hit his brakes whether you jerk over or smoooothly slide over. And the pax doesn't have a rear view, so they don't think you're battling.
> 
> Drive as if you have a raw egg balanced on your dashboard. If you can get close enough to perfect for that imaginary egg not to fall off, you'll still get safety complaints, but they will only be from liars trying to get a free ride.


You want your driving report to look like this:

 Don't be jealous.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Thats an impressive driving report! Better than any badge, lol, thats for sure. Great job!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Julescase said:


> You want your driving report to look like this:
> 
> Don't be jealous.


This is very impressive


----------

